
Show HN: AI Powered RSS Reader - krisdigital
https://www.nooshub.com/
======
krisdigital
Uses AI to group similar content and to find trending topics. By that it
cleans up your feeds. Works for english and german, more languages on public
demand :) Auto dark mode included

